# mt martha 28/11



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry to put up a bit of competition to the sunnysiders, but i don't have access to a car so am limited to mt martha
ill be launching north of the carpark early morning and working my way up to mornington, and will probably be staying relatively close to shore over reefs and the like.
if anyones interested in joining me, ill see you there!
cheers
nick

ps will be in an orange and white kayak!


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd love to join you Nick , but unfortunatly I'm working night shift monday night and won't finish until 7.00am  . I will look for further posts by you in the future and possibly join you then. 
Good luck fishing.
Adrian


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

never need to apologise bitten_off and they do say competition is good for the soul  good luck on the hunt....

be interested in joining you off Mt Martha sometime,tis good to spice up the launch locations. looking forward to ya report.


----------



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

BUGGER, alarm didn't go off because my phone ran out of juice... i didn't wake up until 9.30  
went down to the water, looked reasonably choppy and murky and the fish like that...  
but too late in the day i decided so just cleaned up all my rods, tied fresh rigs, and refreshed supplies in my tackle box 8)

hope the sunnysiders went well
cheers
nick


----------

